

To nourish friendships despite being too busy. - jasonzhao

Hey friends,<p>I created Recap to solve an everyday challenge- to nourish friendships despite being too busy.<p>To recap is to jot down memorable details from conversations with friends.<p>I've charged myself to take a few minutes out of my day to recap fun facts I've come to learn about my friends.<p>It's quite neat, over time I've found my friends more interesting and more dear than I remember, true story :)<p>http://recap.ly
Sign up for an account!<p>If you want to see my recaps, visit: http://recap.ly/jason<p>Thanks,<p>Jason
======
hallmark
I had a friend who used to write down notes of his friends and acquaintances
in a little notebook. [1] He'd use this for exactly the purposes you describe.
I thought it was a great idea but too much work for me.

I'll give Recap a try!

[1] This is very meta, but gladly I remembered this fact about my friend
without writing it down!

